# Chittum Skiff Demo



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

Damn!! Next time I would love to check it out. I'm poor but very curious about it.


----------



## George_Sawley (Mar 26, 2009)

> Damn!! Next time I would love to check it out.  I'm poor but very curious about it.


No problem I'm poor too. We did this last minute and had great response, so will try again with more notice next time.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

any pic'sfrom the wet test ?


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2011)

> any pic'sfrom the wet test ?


Go on their website


----------



## George_Sawley (Mar 26, 2009)

> any pic'sfrom the wet test ?


Yes,http://www.facebook.com/ChittumSkiffs


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

> > any pic'sfrom the wet test ?
> 
> 
> Yes,http://www.facebook.com/ChittumSkiffs


Thanks Brother....Very Nice !


----------

